# Where's the pickup app??



## FUN123 (May 14, 2022)

Where do you go not to pick orders for fulfillment I don't see the pick app like before??


----------



## lucidtm (May 14, 2022)

Go to MyDay, scroll down and click Fulfillment. When that loads click "Pick" and it'll launch the app.


----------

